# Noreve.com vs. Amazon?



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

I am thinking I will get the black noreve case for my soon to arrive Kindle2.

With the 15% off coupon at noreve.com the price there, with shipping is within a dollar or two of the amazon.com vendor that sells the black noreve kindle 2 cover - accessory boss.

Does anyone have experience with either of them? I don't expect problems, but if one is better with respect to quick delivery and/or returns, now is the time to find out.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I was under the impression that accessory boss is part of noreve .  I purchased through amazon it shipped that day and I had it a couple of days later with free shipping,  I have seen some say that buying from noreve.com the shipping is not as fast.  (not sure on that)


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks - that makes that the early leader.... And, if I click on Amazon from here, the board gets a piece of the action as well!

I'll see what people have to say this afternoon/evening, then pull the trigger.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

As long as you order a cover that is in stock from Noreve, they ship it off fast to you. I ordered my Dark Vintage cover from them late Saturday evening(I know it was after business hours) and received an email from them late yesterday afternoon that it has been shipped. And I have also had only pleasant experiences from Amazon.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I was under the impression that accessory boss is part of noreve . I purchased through amazon it shipped that day and I had it a couple of days later with free shipping, I have seen some say that buying from noreve.com the shipping is not as fast. (not sure on that)


I think you are right about them being related somehow. I also ordered directly via Amazon and had mine in only a few days as well.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered the Noreve Sandy Vintage from Noreve's website on Monday and chose 3-day shipping, because I wanted it before my Kindle arrived, but the next-day delivery was too expensive. Well, it arrived the next day anyway. I was pleased. I got my Kindle today (Wed.) and the cover was already here and waiting to protect my new little baby. I really like the rails. No straps to get in the way. It is a bit tight when I bring the left side over the top to close it. I have to work the spline a bit to get it to close right, but it's okay. I would liked to have a bit more room though. It's quality is top-notch. 

Laurie


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Laurie,

I am jealous.  I ordered mine and then wasn't sure I had the right leather in my order.  So, I called and talked to them.  After talking to the CS rep, I changed my mind and went with the dark vintage.... with the 15% off, it wasn't a lot more. 

Well, he told me that it was in stock and they have a new priority mail option that is not yet online yet, so I thought I would get it Sat or Monday.

Unfortunately, I received an e-mail - the two in their inventory had been allocated to other customers.  My official order says it will be 15-18 days, but he told me that it should arrive with them next Thursday and to me by the following Monday - so, more like 10 days.

I mentioned to him how confusing I thought the website was with respect to describing the different grades of leather and, believe it or not, the website was changed overnight.  I think the new webpage is much more clear about the grades of leather and colors available.

So, how is the cover?  How is the Kindle?

gstreez


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

gstreez said:


> Laurie,
> 
> I am jealous. I ordered mine and then wasn't sure I had the right leather in my order. So, I called and talked to them. After talking to the CS rep, I changed my mind and went with the dark vintage.... with the 15% off, it wasn't a lot more.
> 
> ...


Hi gstreez,

After reading your note, I checked Noreve's website and they have changed it a bit since this Monday. I feel bad for you that you have to wait so long for your delivery. What a bummer!

I love my Noreve. At first I was going to order the green that is cheaper on Amazon for $69, but I was afraid it would be too bright and I wouldn't like it. People were talking about the smooth leather getting marks on it too. So I went for the Exceptional leather. It costs more, but hey, the whole Kindle thing is quite an investment, huh? I love the soft suede-like feel. It's really nice. If you ordered the Dark vintage, you will have that too. I went with the Sandy vintage, because I do like the earth tones, and knew I wouldn't be unhappy with that. When I first saw it, I thought the color was a little off, a bit more golden-tan instead of a beige-tan like I thought it would be. But now looking at the website today, the photos are really spot on with the color. I think it was because I saw someone else personal photos and the color was different. But I love it. I was also deciding on the Dark vintage. Almost got that one.

The rails are easy to slide the Kindle into. You may find when you go to close it, that it's pretty tight. Just use you left hand to push and work the spine around the left side of the Kindle. It then closes very secure. I also like the magnetic closure, rather than a loop, like some other covers have. For the pocket on the left side, I made a business card (on the computer) with my vital info and a picture of myself, so that if, horrors of horrors, I left it on a seat or table, someone could open it and see my face and look around for me. Being the way most people are, they may just pocket it. But I have faith that there are still a lot of honest people out there. I know I would absolutely try to find the owner.

Now, on to my Kindle. Got it yesterday, haven't read anything on it yet, because I am still in the middle of a paper book. Need to finish that first. I have downloaded several books (some free and paid) to get my library going. I also did the screensaver hack, and added some nice screensavers. I am so excited about this Kindle, I can hardly sleep. I've been looking at them on Amazon's website since last summer. No more large tote bags full of books when I'm on the road now. Just one small Kindle. Yay!!!


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought I would add some pictures of my Noreve in Sandy Vintage.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry, the pictures didn't work. Got to figure out how to do it. I copied the url into the image brackets. Hm-m-m-m.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

hi there - there are others with more expertise in this area than me, but you have to upload your pictures to a picture hosting site...I used photobucket. then, you copy the img location into this reply and size it, it should start with


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

modified to include that my img showed up...i'm trying to get it to show the words instead...trying again...Sorry, here is some more information. I went out to www.photobucket.com where I have some photos already uploaded. Once the photos are there, you can just put your mouse over the photo and about 4 different addresses come up. The one I use is called the IMG CODE...you copy and paste that into your reply here...it should look like this accept you will want to brackets [] in the front and back

IMG]http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss92/lawpaw/001-3.jpg[/img

then, you add your width to the front so it would look like this without the brackets (remember to add the front and back bracket []

IMG width=300]http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss92/lawpaw/001-3.jpg[/img

you don't have to quote my post...you just reply to this posting like all of us do and then insert the pictures into that reply. I hope this makes sense...feel free to keep posting to get it right...also, you can preview your post to make sure they show up...sometimes that helps...


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I uploaded the photos to Flicker, copied each of the url's and pasted them into each of the







image brackets. Funny, I am a web designer but have never uploaded photos to a forum.

Laurie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Firefox; to embed a web image I 'right click' and use "copy image location" I paste it into my post and then enclose it in the image tags.  There's a way to do a similar thing in Explorer but I don't recall it off hand and my way may not be the easiest in Firefox but it works.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

back2nature said:


> I uploaded the photos to Flicker, copied each of the url's and pasted them into each of the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it took me quite a while to figure this out...I modified my post below so it's clearer...you may want to reread through it...I think you can probably tell the address info now...the only difference is it would be surrounded by [] brackets...if i did that in my post, my pictures would show instead of the words...hope this helps.!


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I got it now. What I was doing wrong was copying the web page and not just the photo. So it didn't have a .jpg in it. I'm great at designing commerical web pages from scratch, but I don't do much on forums, and never uploaded a photo there before. Also, I never had a Flicker account either. Am I red in the face. :-(

Anyway, thanks for everyone's help, and here's my brand new Kindle with Noreve cover in Sandy Vintage.

Laurie


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

oh, that's beautiful!  and, beautiful pictures too...good job!!


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks pawlaw. 

When I first received the Kindle yesterday, I took outside in the sun to see about the fading issue. I was so scared it would somehow jump from my hands and land on the concrete. Weird, huh? I thought I must go back in the house and get the protective cover on it quick. Unless, you're not going to be reading the Kindle anywhere else than your living room or bedroom, I think a cover it a necessary thing.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

back2nature said:


> Thanks pawlaw.
> 
> When I first received the Kindle yesterday, I took outside in the sun to see about the fading issue. I was so scared it would somehow jump from my hands and land on the concrete. Weird, huh? I thought I must go back in the house and get the protective cover on it quick. Unless, you're not going to be reading the Kindle anywhere else than your living room or bedroom, I think a cover it a necessary thing.


Oh, i totally agree! I had a cover for my k1 way back when before I had the k in my hot little hands...welcome here...


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures - it looks great.

Yeah, I was pretty disappointed in the delay, but it will be worth it. As you know, their webpage was a little confusing - no matter what you ordered it said 'Kindle 2 - Traditional Leather Case ' the only difference was the color. Well, 'Traditional' is the only style they sell! I told him that was confusing and having the Perpetual, I think, leather going up and down on the right edge was also confusing.

My Kindle arrived today, but it is a Father's Day gift. I had assumed I could open it up and play with it and then put it back in the box. The tear tab down the side of the packaging prevents me from even sneaking a peek. 

Oh well, Sunday will be here soon enough.

The CS at Noreve was very helpful, I will say that for Noreve.

Let me know how you like the K2 once you start reading.



back2nature said:


> Hi gstreez,
> 
> After reading your note, I checked Noreve's website and they have changed it a bit since this Monday. I feel bad for you that you have to wait so long for your delivery. What a bummer!
> 
> ...


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Whoa!!! I just went to the Noreve website. . . since they made some changes there this week, I noticed that the price of my Exceptional leather cover just went up $7.00 since Monday. Wow, I guess they are cashing in on getting popular for the Kindle 2 crowd. It's a nice cover, but don't you think all these Kindle covers (all mfg's) are getting a bit pricey?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a gorgeous cover!  I agree that the new color swatches on Noreve's site are much more accurate now.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you using the June15 discount code?

I had convinced myself to go with a 30-40 dollar case, but the Noreve seems to have really, really nice leather and I read reviews (here and published ones) that talked about how meticulously this case seemed to fit the Kindle2... so I fell for it.

Yeah, pricey for sure, but they are catering to a market of people who spent $360 for a gadget. In that context, and, given the size of the Kindle cases, they seem a bargain compared to the $50-60 or more they get for phone/ipod cases.



back2nature said:


> Whoa!!! I just went to the Noreve website. . . since they made some changes there this week, I noticed that the price of my Exceptional leather cover just went up $7.00 since Monday. Wow, I guess they are cashing in on getting popular for the Kindle 2 crowd. It's a nice cover, but don't you think all these Kindle covers (all mfg's) are getting a bit pricey?


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, I used the JUNE15 code and got 15% off. Glad I did. It almost covered the shipping and tax.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

back2nature, that is a beautiful cover...can't wait to get my dark vintage!!


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

When I told the CS rep that the coupon code tipped things in their favor - I wasn't sure if I would buy it at full price, he was glad to hear that.

He said that they see surges of sales after they send out e-mailings with coupon codes, but most of the customers DO NOT use the code. So, the e-mails generate interest/sales, but more people than not forget to use the codes.



back2nature said:


> Yes, I used the JUNE15 code and got 15% off. Glad I did. It almost covered the shipping and tax.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

On with you on that. The coupon was decision making for me. Every little bit helps. I thought of getting some cheaper case, but then, I probably wouldn't like it, and have to spend more money getting a better one.

Laurie


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn--I'd really like to get the sandy vintage version, but nearly $90 before shipping is a lot to swallow. And of course, the coupon has expired.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you sure the coupon expired? Some say that the 15 in JUNE15 means 15% not the day (which is what I thought). Here's one thing. . . when I went to order, and put in JUNE15 (like everyone was posting) it gave me an error at the top in red. I did that several times. But then I typed in June15 (not JUNE15) and there was no error at the top (that's key), but it didn't say anything to say that it took. The box at the bottom for coupon code was now blank, but when I continued on to checkout, my discount was there. I don't know if that helps, but that was my experience. 

Laurie


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Interesting!  Yes, when I enter it as you did, June15, instead of the all caps version listed in the email, the discount shows.  Looks like shipping is part of the total the discount is based on, as the actual dollar amount of the discount changes when you change the shipping preference.

Decisions, decisions......I do wish we could see & handle these things before buying!  LOL

Edit:  Pulled the trigger, figuring I can return or sell.  The weight is always my biggest concern with these things, and that's just something that's too hard to evaluate over the web!


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations VictoriaP, I think you're going to like it. I wish it didn't have all those pockets in the left side, maybe just one, but it's okay, it still lays flat. It's built very solid, so you won't have to worry about crushing the Kindle in your bag. The main thing is protection. 

Enjoy.
Laurie


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

That's funny, I don't need ALL of those pockets, but was definitely looking for something to hold a business card for identification, and a pocket to hold plane tickets/reservations/etc... when traveling. In fact, I thought I really liked the ColeHaan case which I saw quite a bit, but don't think it had anything for a pocket - or maybe one small one.

While it may be much, one of the earlier reviews did say that they LAY FLAT, so you don't have the bulky, organizer effect.



back2nature said:


> Congratulations VictoriaP, I think you're going to like it. I wish it didn't have all those pockets in the left side, maybe just one, but it's okay, it still lays flat. It's built very solid, so you won't have to worry about crushing the Kindle in your bag. The main thing is protection.
> 
> Enjoy.
> Laurie


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it--worst case scenario, if it's too heavy, I'll review it & return it.  But I'm really hoping that it works out--the rail system is appealing and nothing else seems to have that feature.  

Since the Sandy Vintage isn't in stock and will be made to order, I did reply back to their 12-18 day ETA email with a request to see if the wallet can be left off due to the additional weight (citing medical issues).  We'll see what the response is; I won't change the order either way, but I do suspect that "wallet" adds at least an ounce, possibly two.  It may not seem like much, but when you're talking about an item that weighs only 8 ounces, taking two off can make it seem feather-light by comparison!


----------

